# Animal Crossing clans/gangs



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

During your time of playing Animal Crossing online... have you ever come across clans or gangs? 

I remember in acww it was crawling with them. There were clans that did awful things to people like cut their their trees down and destroyed hybrids. There were evem seeding clans where they seeded people to ruin their town/game. It was kind of stupid though.


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

i used to be in a "flower clan" in acww, we would plant flowers everywhere and ruin patterns with more shtty flowers lol. good times


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2016)

I used to have my own gang back when I used to play Let's Go to the City. Mine was really just a group of friends, though. I had a YouTube channel dedicated to it, and there was a list of all the people who were part of it in the description. We never did anything to harm anyone, though. I think I used to just get into trouble with other groups.


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

Well not all groups are harmfull of course. Just the ones I came across with.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

gangs in animal crossing thats fricken hilarious!, i didnt even know that was a thing!!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 22, 2016)

I've only played ACNL, and I've never encountered anything like this.  I mean, i've run into people on the Club Tortimer island who seemed to all know each other and were acting like jerks, but I have no idea how a gang would ever manage to make their way into somebody's town in ACNL...


----------



## gh0st (Apr 22, 2016)

That's so sad umu;

That makes me scared I hate that


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

Eh don't worry too much about them. They were pretty common in acww but I doubt they exist in New Leaf. I don't even think seeding exists anymore.

I'm guessing a lot of you haven't played acww online, hm?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Nox said:


> Eh don't worry too much about them. They were pretty common in acww but I doubt they exist in New Leaf. I don't even think seeding exists anymore.
> 
> I'm guessing a lot of you haven't played acww online, hm?



oh, i forgot to ask but, explain seeding?


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh, i forgot to ask but, explain seeding?


Seeding: In acww people used Action Replay for hacking. There was this code that allowed people to spawn ANY item in the game using a hex code (AKA Seeds), INCLUDING buildings (museums, stores, houses, etc.) People went to other's town and spawned buildings in front of the host's main house. (This is seeding.) When the host loads their game and exits their house, they immidiately faint and respawn in front of the house, then faint again and so on, all because of the seed. The player is forced to restart their town because they cannot leave their own house after loading their game.

Bricking: As you know hackers can also spawn an extra villager's house. However, the game can only have 8 villagers, so if you added a 9th neighbor, the game is "bricked", meaning the game literally breaks and can no longer load. Hackers also went to other people's town and broke their game this way.

Sorry if it's long but yea. Again, I don't want to scare anyone here, *this is in acww.*


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 22, 2016)

I havent really seen it in New Leaf (but then again I havent/dont play online with random people) but yes in Wild World I remember it occured a lot. There were so many infamous gangs who would destroy peoples towns and scam them.


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

I actually found a YouTube video of me getting "seeded" by some dumb clan noob but the quality is god awful LOL


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Now I want to start a gang in ACNL. Who's with me?


----------



## Mash (Apr 24, 2016)

Remind we why action replays are legal again?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

Mash said:


> Remind we why action replays are legal again?



because they are one hell of a drug ;}


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Now I want to start a gang in ACNL. Who's with me?


Is it a mermaid gang?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> Is it a mermaid gang?



Yes, I will start a mermaid gang than go around peoples towns splashing water everywhere with my Golden Watering Can


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Yes, I will start a mermaid gang than go around peoples towns splashing water everywhere with my Golden Watering Can


Sounds hardcore! You should also drop mermaid series furniture in their town, that'll show them!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> Sounds hardcore! You should also drop mermaid series furniture in their town, that'll show them!



That is so evil it makes my bones quiver. That is the most genius plan ever!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> Sounds hardcore! You should also drop mermaid series furniture in their town, that'll show them!



yes, plus your gang could also leave behind a Clownfish spy...


----------



## Mash (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm starting a gang.  xD
It shall be a sprinter gang, where you sprint around the person's town for no reason and drop free shoes and socks.  xD  Join me.


----------



## Aali (Apr 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> During your time of playing Animal Crossing online... have you ever come across clans or gangs?
> 
> I remember in acww it was crawling with them. There were clans that did awful things to people like cut their their trees down and destroyed hybrids. There were evem seeding clans where they seeded people to ruin their town/game. It was kind of stupid though.



If I join a clan can I get a switchblade for my mayor?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda want to start a gang now, not a bad one but I wanna start one


----------

